# Organizing a shooting for a product



## smallfoot (Sep 24, 2013)

I have an online shop, I'm selling my self-made clothes. Mainly shirt.
Anyway, I would like to have some banner ads with real models that are wearing my shirts.
Now, I'm very good with Photoshop but I'm not a photographer, make-up artist, casting agent, stylist, and so forth.
That means, I need some sort of agency who will do all that for me and deliver pictures that I can then Photoshop into some ads.

My question is, are there agencies that are doing things like that? What kind of agency should I look for?
The only thing that I really want to be involved with is choosing the model. I already found some model on model-agency websites, but I really have no clue where to go from here...
The model that I like most isn't in my country.. so I guess I would need an agency that does all that as described above in the model's country, and I just send in the shirts/clothes in different sizes and a bunch of money ? Does that sound unrealistic? I have no idea how things like that work.. I just know what I want.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 24, 2013)

What you need to do is find a commercial / fashion photographer.  They will be able to make the arrangements and produce the images you need.  I wouldn't get caught up worrying about a particular model just because you like his/her looks, rather work with local talent (which will be MUCH cheaper) and allow you to participate in the creative process.  If you contact a photographer in say the UK and send your clothes to him/her, you will really have no control over the final work, whereas if you do it locally, then you can act as your own stylist, and ensure that the models look the way you want them to.


----------



## eTech_David (Sep 25, 2013)

Are you wanting just one shot with a different shirt on the person for each product you will list? (1 image)
Or one image per shirt?

Definitely go with local talent. Play your own agent, photographers and models are looking for portfolio work, they will do it for free. Use it to your advantage. Do more than one until you get what you need.


----------

